# "Kamikaze" The "Divine Wind" That Blows No Good.



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you ever wondered just what inspired the Japanese to use "Kamikazes"? Well actually...contrary to general public opinion....these suicide planes were not.....and the key word here is "not" the desperate measures of an enemy facing doom.

What they did do....is make it dog-gone rough for our carriers in the Pacific Fleet. Our carriers was known as "Soft Tops"...their unarmored flight decks made them perculiarly susceptible to air attack. If they did get hit....and believe me they were taking a good many hits....they had a 7,000 mile voyage to either Pearl Harbor or the West Coast....and that my friends pretty much took them out of the action for at least three months.

So the article: *A "DIVINE WIND" THAT BLOWS NO GOOD* I hope to explain the : "Why the Kamikazes....What were the reasons behind throwing away a life...How were we ....(we being the U.S. Navy) going to stop them....and when is that going to happen?......[just click on the above link and it will take you to the article]

If you have a comments after you give the article a going over....never hesitate to put it down and send it my way.....always enjoy other opinions.

Author: Bud Shortridge
[email protected]

Hope you enjoy the article​


----------

